# Honda Trunk Fiberglass Project - Subwoofer box, etc.



## bawward (Feb 2, 2012)

This is the story of my first fiberglass project ever... many years ago. 











































































































































































































































































































































































































The End! Any Questions, Comments, let me know! :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice work... :T

I assume it sounds good.


----------



## bawward (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the comment, it does sound pretty decent as well as reaching into the upper 130's low 140's (metered at both). Went with sealed due to personal listening tastes and overall flexibility (not to mention size requirments!!!). 

Its been sold almost a year ago, built another interesting project, installed an 18" Infinite Baffle setup in it's place. Although the IB doesn't have the sheer power the Alpines did, the clarity and accuracy can not be surpassed. I might have to make another thread for the IB installation soon.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That is an awesome box. It reminds me of my second Fiberglass project for my Silverado SS, i took out the back seat and the box consumed the entire back section of the truck. I had 2 15" Eclipse Titaniums and a Rockford BD3000 (if i remember right(about the amp). On the low notes the whole back window rippled. it was awesome.

I'd love to see a Thread of your IB build. Once again Aweome!:T


----------



## bawward (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks bambino, I had a lot of pride in that box. Next on the list - designing a fiberglass/mdf IB install (current IB is all mdf)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

bawward said:


> Thanks bambino, I had a lot of pride in that box. Next on the list - designing a fiberglass/mdf IB install (current IB is all mdf)


Be sure to post a Thread with pics when you get started, i love the fiberglass installs the the best for cosmetic reasons of coarse. On a side note i can't wait to get back into the car audio game again it's been so long i'm not even sure what's out there, after the twins get old enough i'll be back in.:T


----------



## bawward (Feb 2, 2012)

Agreed, I love the flexibility of the forms and still maintain the strength! Do you have a thread posted? (Guess I COULD check myself huh?)


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice work!!! :T I would love to see the IB install. 
I used to make a living doing car audio, so this thread brings back memories. 

Matt


----------



## bawward (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks mdrake, I agree, I would love to get into a bit more. Certified and did it myself, but now am doing Architecture and acoustic consulting, not the same! There's something special about cars! (that's why I'm trying to bring this mobile-audio section back to life! (you see the most recent post on all the other threads?)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

bawward said:


> Agreed, I love the flexibility of the forms and still maintain the strength! Do you have a thread posted? (Guess I COULD check myself huh?)


If your talking of my build i don't even have the truck anymore let alone the equipment (sad story) the last pics i have of it was at the Kansas city World Finals. AHH! i loved that truck.:crying:


----------



## maximumav (Mar 8, 2013)

Just a question, If the trunk and decklid are dynamated, the box is sealed facing backwards, and the box is basically covering the back seat area, how are you allowing for the sound to penetrate into the car?


----------



## bawward (Feb 2, 2012)

Good question! So - yes, everything has matt on it, and the box is sealed facing towards the rear of the car. But did you notice how the 6x9's boxes are built into the subwoofer enclosure itself? (Being seperate air-space obviously) - This allowed me to remove the 6x9's from the rear deck and create several large openings, connecting the air space of the trunk with the air space of the cabin - it made the interior of the car a little colder at times maybe, but no big problem. It actually moved air very well, and keeping the 6x9 covers (the cloth, interior ones?) over the openings created a nice little bit of absorption/filter for any unwanted noises and kept everything looking stock. 

Did that help ?


----------



## maximumav (Mar 8, 2013)

bawward said:


> Good question! So - yes, everything has matt on it, and the box is sealed facing towards the rear of the car. But did you notice how the 6x9's boxes are built into the subwoofer enclosure itself? (Being seperate air-space obviously) - This allowed me to remove the 6x9's from the rear deck and create several large openings, connecting the air space of the trunk with the air space of the cabin - it made the interior of the car a little colder at times maybe, but no big problem. It actually moved air very well, and keeping the 6x9 covers (the cloth, interior ones?) over the openings created a nice little bit of absorption/filter for any unwanted noises and kept everything looking stock.
> 
> Did that help ?


Thanks...it appeared that the 6x9's fit flush back into or nearly into the existing holes, thanks for the info. Nice job btw.


----------



## MANAGER (Sep 15, 2013)

nice job!!!! :yourock:


----------



## perfecxionx (Mar 1, 2009)

thats impressive for a first try


----------



## perfecxionx (Mar 1, 2009)

oops i just realized how old this is, not a very active mobile section here at _hometheater_shack ?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

We are working on it!:bigsmile:


----------

